# ssd and usb3 4g ram 2x3.7ghz cpu ap4-6300 $208 wat think?



## azathoth (Nov 8, 2017)

will the usb3 and ssd work with freebsd?

http://www.portatech.com/products/product.cshtml?id=83683&o=85126


```
Asus A68HM-E
[LIST]
[*]Mfr Part Number: A68HM-E
[*]CPU: Socket FM2+
[LIST]
[*]Supports AMD FM2 A-Series Processors
[/LIST]
[*]Chipset: AMD A68H FCH (Bolton D2H)
[*]Memory: 2x DDR3-2400(OC)/ 2133/ 1866/ 1600/ 1333 DIMM Slots, Dual Channel, Non-ECC, Unbuffered, Max Capacity of 32GB
[*]Slots: 1x PCI-Express 3.0/2.0 x16 Slot, 1x PCI-Express 2.0 x1 Slot, 1x PCI Slot
[*]SATA: 4x SATA3 Ports, Support RAID 0, 1, 10 and JBOD
[*]Audio: Realtek ALC887-VD 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC
[*]Video: Integrated AMD Radeon R/ HD8000/ HD7000 Series Graphics in A-Series APU w/ 2048MB Max Shared Memory
[*]LAN: Realtek 8111GR Gigabit Ethernet Controller
[*]Ports: 2x USB 3.0 Ports (rear), 6x USB 2.0 Ports (2 rear, 4 at mid-board), 1x PS/2 Keyboard Port, 1x PS/2 Mouse Port, 1x VGA Port, 1x DVI Port, 1x RJ45 LAN Port, Audio I/O Jacks
[*]Power Connector: 1x 24pin EATX Power Connector, 1x 4pin ATX 12V Power Connector
[*]Form Factor: MicroATX, 8.9 x 7.0 inch / 22.6 x 18.0 cm
[/LIST]
60GB Solid State Drive (SSD)
[LIST]
[*]Brand New - Samsung / Crucial / Kingston / Sandisk Solid State Drive - Full Manufacturer's Warranty
w/ Native Load Balancing, & Native Trim Support


[*]Capacity: 60 GB
[*]Form Factor: 2.5 inch
[*]Interface: SATA
[/LIST]
```


----------



## azathoth (Nov 8, 2017)

Select Barebones / Custom PC w/ *AMD APU A4-6300* (2 x 3.7GHz CPUs - plus Radeon 8370D GPU


----------



## azathoth (Nov 8, 2017)

I am also curious if i run 11.1 amd64 and icewm a light desktop...and chrome.......are 2x3.7ghx cpu enough?   I think they will be for youtube and crap I watch........
I have a noisy 6x3.2 ghz 16g ram box now with usb3 card I cant seem to get working.
Its plenty fast but disks are doggy slooow and usb2 means like 19MB/s copying to back stuff and torrent movie collecctione
gank

I also see most ram and cpu idle so figure maybe this new $208 box have ssd and usb3 and b speedy n light....I wonder if I am pushing with with only 2 cpu tho

removing the slow parts usb and disk....would seem to offer a faster more fun computing experience.


----------



## azathoth (Nov 8, 2017)

Also anyone comment on the apu?    Freebsd does support it eh under amd64?
Seems nice n cheap...
Not sure what xf86-video-ati or whatever I should use to optimize the video for xorg and iceWM


----------



## shepper (Nov 8, 2017)

I do not think the gpu will be supported at this time.  Along the same line, I have been using OpenBSD dmesg with this bundle A6-5400/FM2.  The A6-5400 uses an older gpu.


----------



## azathoth (Nov 8, 2017)

shepper said:


> I do not think the gpu will be supported at this time.  Along the same line, I have been using OpenBSD dmesg with this bundle A6-5400/FM2.  The A6-5400 uses an older gpu.




FreeBSd will run on the computer tho right? even if the gpu part isn't used?


----------



## azathoth (Nov 8, 2017)

https://www.freebsd.org/platforms/amd64.html  looking for apu


----------



## azathoth (Nov 8, 2017)

shepper said:


> I do not think the gpu will be supported at this time.  Along the same line, I have been using OpenBSD dmesg with this bundle A6-5400/FM2.  The A6-5400 uses an older gpu.



Do you mean that cpu not supported?


----------



## shepper (Nov 8, 2017)

azathoth said:


> reeBSd will run on the computer tho right? even if the gpu part isn't used?



Are you asking about the A4-6300 or the A6-5400?.  The A4-6300 has a Radeon HD 8xxx gpu which is not presently supported.  FreeBSD will still run but you will need to use the vesa  video driver (no 3D acceleration).

The A6-5400 (gpu= 7540D) is "Northern Islands" series.  This is my daily driver in OpenBSD and I can vouch that it runs great.  It should also run in FreeBSD but I have not specifically tested.  See FreeBSD Graphics.


----------



## azathoth (Nov 9, 2017)

$208
SSD 60 GB
2x3.7GHz APU
USB3
As long as icewm and chrome don't swamp 2  CPU and 4G RAM
The USB3 and SSD should remove slow parts and make GUI experience FAST.


----------



## azathoth (Nov 18, 2017)

Why cant they write chrome such that it does not write or read from disk?


----------



## poorandunlucky (Nov 22, 2017)

Are you talking to yourself?

I don't think it's a good buy...  You should be looking for specific business-class machines on eBay (to get the best deals _bang for buck_-wise).


----------



## azathoth (Dec 4, 2017)

poorandunlucky said:


> Are you talking to yourself?
> 
> I don't think it's a good buy...  You should be looking for specific business-class machines on eBay (to get the best deals _bang for buck_-wise).



Why is it not s good buy?
For nice web srufing and bit torreting experience?
seems delightfully frugal while at the same time providing solutions for disk speed and usb speed problems.
Minimization in the correct areas of the system processing while ram n cpu adequate so no problem there.
Why would you ask me if I am talking to myself...this is a FreeBSD forum.
Do you talk to yourself?
Whos the goblin in your profile pik?


----------

